# Wxcam for FreeBSD



## Chuchubi (Jun 3, 2010)

Wxcam is a webcam viewer and recorder and it is missing in the ports collection.
This program runs on FreeBSD when it is patched. If you have FreeBSD 8 or later this program will run if you first install webcamd. I have made some patches for this program and it runs fine on FreeBSD. There is no port yet put you can try this program by downloading the patches and install-scripts at "http://www.rockafunk.org/wxcam.tar.gz". Just extract in your home directory and read the README. I will try to make a port later.
Just type in your terminal:

fetch http://www.rockafunk.org/patches_and_includes.tar.gz


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

If all it takes is a few patches creating a port for it should be relatively easy.


----------



## Chuchubi (Jun 3, 2010)

*Wxcam*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> If all it takes is a few patches creating a port for it should be relatively easy.



The port linux-kmod-compat is needed but the port in the port collection is old. This port include /usr/local/share/linux-kmod-compat/linux_compat/linux/videodev.h and /usr/local/share/linux-kmod-compat/linux_compat/linux/videodev2.h. This header files must be replaced by /usr/local/include/linux/videodev.h and /usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h from the v4l_compat port. So I must find out how fix this first. Maybe you can help.


----------



## Chuchubi (Jun 3, 2010)

*effectv for FreeBSD*

effectv is also missing in the ports collection.
This program runs on FreeBSD with little patching. If you have FreeBSD 8 or later this program will run if you first install webcamd. I have made a small patch for this program and it runs fine on FreeBSD. There is no port yet put you can try this program by downloading the patch at "http://www.rockafunk.org/effectv.tar.gz". Just extract in your home directory and read the README. I will try to make a port later.
Just type in your terminal:

fetch http://www.rockafunk.org/patches_and_includes.tar.gz


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

Keep in mind that for a port to be added to the ports tree _all_ it's dependencies must be in the ports tree too.


----------



## Chuchubi (Jun 4, 2010)

*wxcam and effectv*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that for a port to be added to the ports tree _all_ it's dependencies must be in the ports tree too.



I know about this dependency thing, but thanks to remind me. I have never wrote a port from scratch yet but I do have experience to upgrade ports that maintainers have left alone. I am reading a lot now to be able to do ports from scratch. But if you or anybody can help, please do. I think it is important to have wxcam and effectv in the ports tree. We have pwcview but there are more programs that are working fine with webcamd.


----------



## Chuchubi (Jun 7, 2010)

Programs working with webcamd:

wxcam, effectv, camserv, camorama, mplayer, mencoder.

I run all of these programs in FreeBSD 8.0 and all are working fine. mplayer can view the webcam and mencoder can record from it.


----------

